# Yorkshire Air Museum



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2020)

Now to the last of the Big Three independent UK museums and one of the best known, the brilliant Yorkshire Air Museum at Elvington, Yorkshire. The sole reason why this museum exists was to recreate a Handley Page Halifax bomber, which, at the time the guys and girls began investigating the possibility, there were no complete Halifaxes above water. Like its stablemate the Stirling, the Halifax was extinct, but that was about to change. With a known fuselage section on the Scottish Isle of Stornoway as a starting point, a vast amount of accumulated effort and sponsorship from many different sources saw the resurrection of this important bomber and in keeping with the identity the aircraft wears, it was unveiled on Friday the 13th September 1996. In between and since, both the museum and the Halifax have not stood still, YAM is home to several armed forces memorials and with sponsorship from NATO and various countries, including the French government, the museum has seen consistent development and to this day is in a state of flux. The Halifax itself has seen its plywood exterior gradually replaced by more authentic aluminium and its interior converted to as authentic a standard as possible.

As a collection it focusses, not unexpectedly on aviation in the local area, and there is much to commemorate, from aviation pioneer Sir George Cayley through airships to Yorkshire being a literal aircraft carrier for bomber bases in WW2, its surroundings being apt as many of the buildings extant on site formerly served as part of RAF Elvington, and more. Each different building has something to offer and the displays within are thoughtfully and carefully presented with a considerable degree of professionalism. Although the Halifax is definitely the star, it's not the only one. YAM is a great place to spend a day.

RAF Elvington's watch office and surviving buildings house relevant displays and lend an evocative air to the visitor experience.





YAM 02

YAM is the only place in the world outside of France where a Dassault Mirage IV nuclear bomber can be seen.




YAM 03 

Resident Handley Page Victor is one of two of the type kept in running condition, this one is taxied along Elvington's massive runway during display days. There is also a Nimrod that is taxied on site.




YAM 08 

Focussing on local aviation, there are three Blackburn Buccaneers on site, a type built at Brough on the Humber River, this one is a veteran of the 1991 Gulf War.




YAM 23 

The Halifax dominates the big wartime T2 Hangar and comprises an original rear fuselage section mated to a Hastings centre section and wing, with a framework of wood, and the rest constructed fibreglass to save weight. The interior has been recreated and is still a work in progress.




YAM 25 

This is the original section of Halifax incorporated into the build, from a Halifax B.II bomber that crashed on Stornoway during the war and serving as a chicken coop on a local farm. It was airlifted by RAF Chinook from the island to mainland Scotland.




YAM 31 

A beautifully detailed Waco CG-4A restoration.




YAM 34 

Works in progress, this Tornado, Lightning and Javelin await their turn at restoration.




YAM 46 

An interesting mix of RAF ordnance, from L to R, 12,000lb Tall Boy, 500lb GP Mk.2, 1,000lb GP Mk.4, 400kt WE.177 tactical nuclear bomb.




YAM 52 

One of the numerous memorials on site is homage to 609 (West Riding) Sqn, Auxiliary Air Force, within is this panel from Wg Cdr Roland Beamont's Hawker Typhoon wearing the squadron's motto 'Tally Ho'.




YAM 58

WW2 gunners are commemorated in a room with some turrets, including this Boulton Paul Type C turret, fitted to early Halifaxes and Hudsons.




YAM 62 

Not far from Elvington was Howden naval airship station, where the Cardington built R.38/ZR-2 airship took off from when it tragically broke apart over the Humber estuary in 1921. The big passenger airship R.100 was built by the Airship Guarantee Company at Howden.




YAM 66 

A reminder of the genius of Barnes Wallis, not a Yorkshireman, is commemorated in a special display, which includes this intriguing supersonic long range attack aircraft concept incorporating variable geometry.




YAM 76

More images here: Yorkshire Air Museum | Flickr 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 22, 2020)

Great stuff Grant Yorkshire Air Museum is about an hour south of me, not been for a few years but Terry and I have plans to visit again when this covid crap is over !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks again Grant. Would love to see that place some day.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2020)

Good stuff Grant, I did a photo coverage of the Museum some years back, and Karl and I have been a few times. It's a great place, especially the surviving and restored WW2 buildings, rescued from overgrown, derelict shells, which are now a credit to the YAM member's hard work over the years.
We were intending to visit again this month, until the second lockdown hit, so hoping to get back there early next year, and maybe stay in the local pub again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------

